# Tableau comparatif de performance...



## TheraBylerm (15 Octobre 2004)

Est ce que quelqu'un sait si un tableau comparatif entre les processeur PC et MAC existe ? C'est pour comparer mon PowerBook à un portable PC d'un pote... et lui montrer que le mien tourne plus vite que le sien... héhéhé !


----------



## kisco (15 Octobre 2004)

tu penses bien que c'est très dur à comparer, mais on a déjà essayé dans ce post


----------



## TheraBylerm (15 Octobre 2004)

Héhé... Grace à ce lien : http://www.systemshootouts.org/processors.html trouvé dans le post que tu m'as donné, je vais l'exploser... MERCI !!!


----------



## kisco (15 Octobre 2004)

les statistiques RC5-72 sont encore mieux !!

pour les portables :

Intel Pentium M (Centrino)
2600 Mhz
4,579,723.00 

PowerPC 744x/745x G4
1500 Mhz
15,952,849.00  

pour les postes fixes :

Intel Pentium 4
3600
8,458,317.00

AMD Athlon64
3700
9,735,544.00

PowerPC 970 G5
1800 (et ce n'est pas le 2,5 )
13,147,178.00


----------



## mercutio (15 Octobre 2004)

Le rc 75 n'est pas du tout représentatif.

Il faut juste que tu saches que dans la même fourchette de prix (+20% pou le mac), la puissance est kif kif, sauf pour les jeux (où le mac est complètement lourdé)...

Va voir sur www.barefeats.com


----------



## kisco (15 Octobre 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Le rc 75 n'est pas du tout représentatif.



c'est justement à ça que sert ce test ! montrer que chaque plateforme a ses avantages


----------



## TheraBylerm (15 Octobre 2004)

Il n'en reste pas moins que le mac, c'est mieux pour travailler la vidéo... enfin, c'est mon avis !

Et pour cause, c'est plus rapide -et plus stable- que mon ancien PC de m...... !!


----------

